# Top 50 Movements/Songs ... Ever!?!?



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Ready for the most excruciating, painful list you've ever attempted!? Good you masochist, I thought so!

For you, what are your top 50 movements/songs (or "tracks") ... ever? You aren't obligated to choose 50 if that's just too much, but please submit a list of at least 10 (up to as many as 50).

*Please ensure you understand the following before posting your list:* You may choose any song/track/movement of any kind from the entire history of music, from any genre whether Classical, Rock or Jazz or any of its offshoots.

IMPORTANT: Any TRULY CONTINUOUS song(s)/track(s)/piece(s)/movement(s) can count as ONE ENTRY -- as long as it was actually composed for continuous play by the artist/composer. For example: Beethoven's 14th String Quartet; The Beatles' Abbey Road Medley; John Coltrane's Pursuance/Psalm from A Love Supreme. Additionally, there are no length limitations. For example, John Coltrane's Ascension is one continuous 40-min track of music constituting the entire work, and would be ONE ENTRY on a list. The Beatles Her Majesty is less than 30 seconds and would also be ONE ENTRY on a list.

There's no exact format you have to list them in. Just please make sure it is clear which song/track/movement, or continuous set of music, including the composer/artist/band you are referring to.

The following would be fine: Allegro - Symphony 5 - Beethoven - 1st Movement (1808) ... Ascension - John Coltrane - Track #1 [entire work] (1965) ... Just ensure it is clear with enough information to describe your choice and who the artist is, that's all.

Make sense? If not, or if you have any questions, feel free to check with me on the thread as needed.

Good luck with that list! :lol: :angel: :tiphat:


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

1.	String Quartet No. 14 in C-sharp Minor - Ludwig van Beethoven - String Quartet No. 14 in C-sharp Minor - Movements 1-7 [entire work] (1826) 
2.	Ascension - John Coltrane - Ascension - Track #1 [entire album] (1965) 
3.	Sister Ray - The Velvet Underground - White Light/White Heat - Track #6 (1967) 
4.	Atlantis - Sun Ra - Atlantis - Track #5 (1967) 
5.	Satz: Ebene - Klaus Schulze - Irrlicht - Track #1 (1972) 
6.	Pursuance/Psalm - John Coltrane - A Love Supreme - Tracks 3 & 4 (1964) 
7.	Recitative-Allegro ma non tanto: Freude, Tochter aus Elysium!-Prestissimo, Maestoso, Molto prestissimo: Seid umschlungen, Millionen! - Ludwig van Beethoven - Symphony No. 9 in D Minor - 4th Movement (1824) 
8.	Mode D: Trio and Group Dancers/Mode E: Single Solos and Group Dance/Mode F: Group and Solo Dance - Charles Mingus - The Black Saint & The Sinner Lady - Track #4 (1963) 
9.	Andante comodo - Gustav Mahler - Symphony No. 9 in D Major - 1st Movement (1910) 
10.	Miss Fortune - Faust - Faust - Track #3 (1971) 
11.	Ciaccona - Johann Sebastian Bach - Violin Partita No. 2 in D Minor - 5th Movement (1720) 
12.	Molto Adagio - Andante - Heiliger Dankgesang eines Genesenen an die Gottheit, in der lydischen Tonart. Molto adagio - Neue Kraft fühlend. Andante - Molto adagio - Andante-Molto adagio. Mit innigster Empfindung in F Lydian - Ludwig van Beethoven - String Quartet No. 15 in A Minor - 3rd Movement (1825) 
13.	Piano Sonata in B Minor - Franz Liszt - Piano Sonata in B Minor - 1st Movement (or Movements 1-3; sometimes listed as 3 movements, though regardless, it is continuously played as a single piece) [entire work] (1853) 
14.	Arietta: Adagio molto semplice e cantabile - Ludwig van Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 32 in C Minor - 2nd Movement (1822) 
15.	Free Jazz - Ornette Coleman - Free Jazz - Track #1 [entire album] (1960) 
16.	Alifib/Alife - Robert Wyatt - Rock Bottom - Tracks #4 & 5 (1974) 
17.	Allegro maestoso - Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 21 in C Major - 1st Movement (1785) 
18.	Allegro moderato - Franz Schubert - Symphony No. 8 in B Minor "Unfinished" - 1st Movement (1822) 
19.	Free Form Freak-Out #1/Hurricane Fighter Plane/Free Form Freak-Out #2/Transparent Radiation/Free Form Freak-Out #3/War Sucks/Free Form Freak-Out #4 - Red Crayola - Parable of Arable Land - Track #1 (or Tracks 1-7 depending on the issue) [Entire Side A] (1967) 
20.	Adagio - Largo - Adagio - Largo - Dmitri Shostakovich - Symphony No. 15 in A Major - 2nd Movement (1971) 
21.	Conclusion - Keith Jarrett - The Survivor's Suite - Track #2 (1976) 
22.	The Ascension - Glenn Branca - The Ascension - Track #5 (1981) 
23.	Allegro non troppo - Violin Concerto in D Major - Johannes Brahms - 1st Movement (1878) 
24.	Concerto for Piano and String Orchestra - Alfred Schnittke - Concerto for Piano and String Orchestra - 1st Movement [entire work] (1979) 
25. Act III - Richard Wagner - Tristan und Isolde (1859)
26. Act I - Richard Wagner - Tristan und Isolde (1859)
27.	Touching - Paul Bley - Improvisie - Track #2 (1971) 
28.	Andante - Allegro ma non troppo - Piu Moto - Franz Schubert - Symphony No. 9 in C Major "The Great" (1826) 
29.	Djinji's Corner - Marion Brown - Afternoon of a Georgia Faun - Track #2 (1970) 
30.	The Creator Has A Master Plan - Pharoah Sanders - Karma - Track #1 (1969) 
31.	Moon In June - Soft Machine - Third - Track #3 (1970) 
32.	Unit Structure/As of a Now/Section - Cecil Taylor - Unit Structures - Track #3 (1966) 
33.	Oiseaux Exotiques - Olivier Messiaen - Oiseaux Exotiques - 1st Movement [entire work] (1956) 
34.	Tocatta and Fugue in D minor - Johann Sebastian Bach - Tocatta and Fugue in D minor - 1st Movement [entire work] (circa 1703-1707) 
35.	Gesangvoll, mit innigster Empfindung. Andante molto cantabile ed espressivo - Ludwig van Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 30 in E Major - 3rd Movement (1820) 
36.	Biography - Meredith Monk - Dolmen Music - Track #4 (1981) 
37.	Part I - Keith Jarrett - The Koln Concert - Track #1 (1975) 
38.	Allegro - Ludwig van Beethoven - Symphony No. 5 in C minor - 4th Movement (1808) 
39.	Allegro ma non troppo, un poco maestoso - Ludwig van Beethoven - Symphony No. 9 in D Minor - 1st Movement (1824) 
40.	Marcia funebre: Adagio assai - Ludwig van Beethoven - Symphony No. 3 in E-flat major "Eroica" - 2nd Movement (1804) 
41.	Adagio-Allegro non troppo - Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 6 in B minor - 1st Movement (1893) 
42.	Adagio - Allegretto - Adagio - Allegretto - Dmitri Shostakovich - Symphony No. 15 in A Major - 2nd Movement (1971) 
43.	Seeds, Visions & Counterpoint - Ivo Perelman - Seeds, Visions & Counterpoint - Track #2 (1996) 
44.	El Quinto Regimiento (The Fifth Regiment), Los Cuatro Generales (The Four Generals), Viva la Quince Brigada (Long Live the Fifteenth Brigade) - Charlie Haden - Liberation Music Orchestra - Track #2 (1969) 
45.	La Novia - Acid Mothers Temple - La Novia - Track #1 (2000) [entire album] 
46.	Tragouthia Apo to Aima Exoun Fonos - Diamanda Galas - Diamanda Galas - Track #2 (1984) 
47.	Litanies of Satan - Diamanda Galas - Litanies of Satan - Track #1 (1982) 
48.	Allegro ma non troppo - Ludwig van Beethoven - Violin Concerto in D Major - 1st Movement (1806) 
49.	Fantasia in F Minor for Piano, Four Hands - Franz Schubert - Fantasia in F Minor for Piano, Four Hands - Movements 1-4 [entire work] (1828) 
50.	Adagio. Sehr langsam und noch zurückhaltend - Gustav Mahler - Symphony No. 9 in D Major - 4th Movement (1910)


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Wow... I will have to think about this one for a bit before posting my list...


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Tchaikov6 said:


> Wow... I will have to think about this one for a bit before posting my list...


Yes, of course. Doubt you'll be alone


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I can do a top50 pop/rock songs.

I may be able to do a top50 classical compositions (I don't split them up in movements).

I can not do a top50 of the two together.


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Art Rock said:


> I can do a top50 pop/rock songs.
> 
> I may be able to do a top50 classical compositions (I don't split them up in movements).
> 
> I can not do a top50 of the two together.


You don't have to mix them, but it is an option for those that can stomach it!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Well, here's my top 50 pop/rock songs (recently prepared for a different site):

From #1 to #50:

Shine on you crazy diamond (Pink Floyd)
Mad man moon (Genesis)
Kayleigh (Marillion)
Firth of Fifth (Genesis)
Ghosts (Japan)
Private investigations (Dire Straits)
The ninth wave (Kate Bush)
Killer queen (Queen)
Vincent (Don McLean)
Desperado (Eagles)
Carpet crawlers (Genesis)
The sound of silence (Simon and Garfunkel)
Forbidden colours (David Sylvian)
Dancing with the moonlit knight (Genesis)
Tequila sunrise (Eagles)
I'm not in love (10CC)
Brothers in arms (Dire Straits)
Street spirit [Fade out] (Radiohead)
San Jacinto [live] (Peter Gabriel)
Lyin' eyes (Eagles)
Cinema show/Aisle of plenty (Genesis)
Samba pa ti (Santana)
Telegraph road (Dire Straits)
The man with the child in his eyes (Kate Bush)
This masquerade (Carpenters)
Don't give up (Peter Gabriel and Kate Bush)
Comfortably numb (Pink Floyd)
Baker street (Gerry Rafferty)
Time in a bottle (Jim Croce)
Silent all these years (Tori Amos)
Wallflower (Peter Gabriel)
The lamia (Genesis)
Where or when (Bryan Ferry)
Nur zu Besuch (Die Toten Hosen)
Easy livin' (Uriah Heep)
Jesse (Janis Ian)
Bat out of hell (Meatloaf)
The winner takes it all (ABBA)
Wildflower (Skylark)
Bedshaped (Keane)
Life on Mars? (David Bowie)
New year's day (U2)
Beyond the pale (Pain of Salvation)
Winter (Tori Amos)
At 17 (Janis Ian)
Gollum's song (Emiliana Torrini)
Cup of coffee (Garbage)
Perfect day (Lou Reed)
Adia (Sarah McLachlan)
Niniane [Lady of the lake] (Kayak)


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Reminder that the lists don't have to be 50 if that's too overwhelming. 10, 20 or whatever, is perfectly fine too (See the OP) .


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Here is my first attempt at a list of my favourite classical works (a lot of this was done a few months ago after a discussion about how music should have ended with Beethoven's late quartets - more prone to changes than the pop/rock list which is a crystallization of decades of frequent updating).

From #1 to #50:

Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
Bruckner: Symphony 9 (three movement version)
Bach: St Matthew's passion
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder
Schubert: String quintet
Mahler: Symphony 4
Schubert: Symphony 8 'Unfinished'
Brahms: Clarinet quintet
Gorecki: Symphony 3
Mozart: Clarinet concerto
Mahler: Symphony 9
Mendelssohn: Violin concerto
Faure: Requiem
Bach: Cello suites
Schubert: Winterreise
Stravinsky: Le sacre du printemps
Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem
Mahler: Ruckert Lieder
Brahms: Violin concerto
Barber: Knoxville summer of 1915
Moeran: Cello concerto
Mahler: Symphony 6
Dvorak: Symphony 9
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
Dvorak: String quartet 12
Saint-Saens: Symphony 3
Bruch: Violin concerto 1
Berlioz: Sinfonie fantastique
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an exhibition (ex aequo piano version and orchestration by Ravel)
Tchaikovsky: Violin concerto
Beethoven: Symphony 6
Wagner: Der Ring der Nibelungen
Mahler: Symphony 2
Mozart: Piano concerto 20
Chopin: Nocturnes op.9
Sibelius: Violin concerto
Mozart: Requiem
Brahms: Symphony 4
Ravel: Sheherazade
Moeran: Violin concerto
Chopin: Nocturnes op.27
Bach: Ich habe genug
Mendelssohn: Symphony 3
Sibelius: Tapiola
Grieg: Holberg suite
Schubert: String quartet Death and the maiden
Berg: Violin concerto
Suk: Asrael symphony
Brahms: String quintet 1
Silvestrov: Silent songs

Interesting to see that some of my favourite composers (e.g. Shostakovich, Debussy, Takemitsu, Bax, Gubaidulina) could not get a single work in my top 50.


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Art Rock said:


> Here is my first attempt at a list of my favourite classical works (a lot of this was done a few months ago after a discussion about how music should have ended with Beethoven's late quartets - more prone to changes than the pop/rock list which is a crystallization of decades of frequent updating).
> 
> From #1 to #50:
> 
> ...


Love the list, but really only looking for lists of particular songs/tracks/movements for this thread. Still, I appreciate the post regardless.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

Here you go:

1. Judy Garland, Over the Rainbow
2. Bach, Air on the G string
3. Beethoven, Ode to Joy (from Symphony No. 9)
4. Louis Armstrong, What a Wonderful World
5. The Beatles, Hey Jude
6. Schubert, Ave Maria
7. Mozart, Piano concerto No. 21: 2nd movement
8. Led Zeppelin, Stairway to Heaven
9. John Lennon, Imagine
10. Edith Piaf, La Vie en rose
11. Queen, Bohemian Rhapsody
12. Elvis Presley, Hound Dog
13. Beethoven, Moonlight Sonata: 1st movement
14. Lena Horne, Stormy Weather
15. Marvin Gaye, What’s Going On
16. The Beatles, Yesterday
17. Puccini, E lucevan le stelle
18. Beethoven, Symphony No. 5: 1st movement
19. Gershwin, Summertime
20. The Rolling Stones, (I Can’t Get No) Satisfaction
21. Debussy, Claire de lune
22. Puccini, Nessun dorma
23. Wagner, Ride of the Valkyries
24. Bob Dylan, Like a Rolling Stone
25. Barber, Adagio for strings
26. Gene Kelly, Singin’ in the Rain
27. Mahler, Symphony No. 5: 4th movement
28. Nirvana, Smells Like Teen Spirit
29. The Beatles, Let It Be
30. Michael Jackson, Billie Jean
31. Pachelbel, Canon in D
32. Chuck Berry, Johnny B. Goode
33. Billie Holiday, Strange Fruit
34. Chopin, Nocturne, Op. 27, No. 2 
35. The Beach Boys, God Only Knows
36. Bing Crosby, White Christmas
37. Tchaikovsky, Swan Lake: 1. Scene
38. Frank Sinatra, The Way You Look Tonight
39. The Jimi Hendrix Experience, Purple Haze
40. Mozart, Clarinet concerto: 2nd movement
41. Elvis Presley, Love Me Tender
42. Led Zeppelin, Kashmir
43. Paul Robeson, Ol’ Man River
44. Handel, Hallelujah chorus
45. Julie Andrews, I Could Have Danced All Night
46. The Beatles, A Day in the Life
47. Puccini, O mio babbino caro
48. Don McLean, American Pie
49. Aretha Franklin, Respect
50. Astrud Gilberto and Stan Getz, The Girl From Ipanema


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

These are my personal favorites, not necessarily the "greatest" masterpieces of all time. My list is entirely for classical music, because I can't think of any non-classical pieces that I would rank in my top 50 favorites.

1. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 5: 2nd movement
2. Schubert - Winterreise: Der Lindenbaum 
3. Ravel - Gaspard de la nuit: Ondine
4. Chopin - Barcarolle (this is a single-movement work)
5. Mozart - Symphony No. 41: 4th movement
6. Haydn - The Creation: "The Heavens are Telling" 
7. Dvořák - Symphony No. 9: 2nd movement
8. Beethoven - String Quartet No. 15: 3rd movement
9. Handel - Messiah: "He was despised" 
10. Beethoven - String Quartet No. 14: 1st movement
11. Beethoven - Symphony No. 5: 1st movement
12. Puccini - Madame Butterfly: "Un bel di"
13. Wagner - Tristan und Isolde: Prelude
14. Beethoven - Symphony No. 9: 4th movement
15. Debussy - Preludes, Book 1: Voiles
16. Chopin - Piano Sonata No. 2: 2nd movement
17. Beethoven - Symphony No. 3: 1st movement
18. Haydn - Symphony No. 45, "Farewell": 4th movement
19. Liszt - Sonata in B Minor (single-movement work)
20. Ravel - Miroirs: Alborada del grazioso
21. Liszt - Transcendental Etudes: Mazeppa
22. Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 32: 2nd movement
23. Brahms - Symphony No. 4: 4th movement
24. Beethoven - Symphony No. 6: 2nd movement
25. Beethoven - Symphony No. 7: 2nd movement
26. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 20: 1st movement
27. Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto No. 1: 1st movement
28. Beethoven - String Quartet No. 16: all movements 
29. Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 21: 3rd movement
30. Mozart - Don Giovanni: La ci darem la mano
31. Saint-Saëns - Samson et Dalila: Bacchanale
32. Beethoven - Symphony No. 3: 2nd movement
33. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 5: 1st movement
34. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 4: 1st movement
35. Schubert - Winterreise: Der Leiermann
36. Schumann - Dichterliebe: Im wunderschönen monat Mai
37. Mussorgsky - Pictures at an Exhibition: Great Gate of Kiev
38. Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 30: 3rd movement
39. Purcell - Dido and Aeneas: "When I am Laid in Earth"
40. Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 10: 1st movement
41. Haydn - Symphony No. 103: 1st movement
42. Beethoven - Violin Concerto: 1st movement
43. Tchaikovsky - Piano Trio in A Minor: 2nd movement
44. Mendelssohn - Violin Concerto: 1st movement
45. Brahms - Piano Sonata No. 1: 1st movement
46. Debussy - La Mer: 3rd movement
47. Debussy - String Quartet: 3rd movement
48. Wagner - Die Walküre: Ride of the Valkyries
49. Beethoven - Symphony No. 6: 1st movement
50. Bach - Goldberg Variations: Aria


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Bettina said:


> These are my personal favorites, not necessarily the "greatest" masterpieces of all time. My list is entirely for classical music, because I can't think of any non-classical pieces that I would rank in my top 50 favorites.
> 
> 1. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 5: 2nd movement
> 2. Schubert - Winterreise: Der Lindenbaum
> ...


Love it, thank you. Did you catch in the OP that you can include the entirety of Beethoven's 14th SQ, as it is one continuous work of music? You don't have to, but it's an option that seems like it would rank it even higher than you already have.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Here goes ( My list will be a little strange, but I definitely value full pieces over single movements, so very few of these pieces would make my top 50 complete works). Also, it is not ranked. 

1. Beethoven- Harp Quartet- Mvt. 2 (Adagio ma non Troppo)
2. Kodaly- Summer Evening
3. Schubert- The Shepherd on the Rock
4. Bruckner- Symphony No. 1- Mvt. 4 (Bewegt und feurig)
5. Delius- Songs of Farewell- Mvt. 5 (Now Finale to the Shore)
6. Weiss- Lute Sonata in A, WeissSW 12- Mvt. 6 (Menuet)
7. Hindemith- Ludus Tonalis- Mvt. 14 (Fuga septima in A♭: Romantic style)
8. Schubert- Piano Sonata No. 21- Mvt. 2 (Andante Sostenuto)
9. Bruch- Canzone
10. Schubert- Der Erlkönig, D. 328 
11. Gaito- Piano Quintet- Mvt. 1 (Allegro Moderato)
12. Schumann- Overture, Scherzo, and Finale- Mvt. 1 (Overture)
13. Delius- Florida Suite- Mvt. 4 (At Night)
14. Schoenberg- Five Pieces for Orchestra- Mvt. 1 (Premonitions, Very Fast)
15. Sorabji- Opus Clavicembalisticum- Mvt. 2 (Preludio Corale)
16. Bartok- Violin Concerto No. 1- Mvt. 2 (Allegro Giocoso)
17. Xenakis- Shaar
18. Part- Fratres
19. Gottschalk- Bamboula
20. Bartok- Piano Quintet- Mvt. 2 (Vivace.Scherzando)
21. Dupont- La maison dans les dunes- Mvt. 5 (Mélancolie du bonheur)
22. Beethoven- Missa Solemnis- Mvt. 3 (Credo)
23. Davies- Worldes Blis
24. Pizzetti- Missa di Requiem- Mvt. 3 (Sanctus)
25. Haydn- Symphony No. 88- Mvt. 1 (Adagio- Allegro)
26. Vaughan Williams- A London Symphony- Mvt. 1 (Lento- Allegro Risoluto)
27. Carter- A Symphony of Three Orchestras
28. Alfven- Symphony No. 2- Mvt. 2 (Andante)
29. Beethoven- String Quartet No. 12- Mvt. 1 (Maestoso- Allegro)
30. Nielsen- Symphony No. 6- Mvt. 2 (Humorekse)
31. Schubert- Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat
32. Dyson- The Canterbury Pilgrims- Mvt. 5 (The Squire)
33. Smetana- String Quartet No. 2- Mvt. 4 (Presto)
34. Richafort- Requiem in Memoriam Josquin Desprez- Mvt. 10 (Salve Regina)
35. Bizet- Carmen- "Mvt." 21 (Quant au douanier, c'est notre affaire)
36. Corelli/ Barbirolli- Oboe Concerto in F- Mvt. 5 (Giga)
37. Honegger- Symphony No. 4- Mvt. 1 (Lento e Misterioso- Allegro)
38. Mendelssohn- String Quartet No. 6- Mvt. 4 (Finale- Allegro Molto)
39. Hindemith- Ludus Tonalis- Mvt. 17 (Interludium: Baroque toccata)
40. Halvorsen- Passacaglia for Violin and Viola
41. Ciconia- Una panthera
42. Volans- Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments
43. Ginastera- String Quartet No. 1- Mvt. 3 (Calmo e Poetico)
44. Monteverdi- Madrigals, Book 2, No. 7 (Tutte le bocche belle in questo nero volto)
45. Stenhammer- String Quartet no. 3- Mvt. 4 (Presto Molto Agitato)
46. Kurtag- Signs, Games, and Messages for Solo Viola- Mvt. 22 (...in memoriam Anneliese Nissen - Zsigmondy)
47. Mendelssohn- Scottish Symphony- Mvt. 4 (Allegro Vivacissimo- Allegro Maestoso Assai)
48. Bartok- 15 Hungarian Peasant Songs, Sz. 71- No. 10 (L'istesso tempo)
49. Ravel- Valses nobles et sentimentales, Mvt. 1 (Modéré – très franc)
50. Debussy- Estampes- Mvt. 1 (Pagodas)

Whew! That took a while!


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

AfterHours said:


> Love it, thank you. Did you catch in the OP that you can include the entirety of Beethoven's 14th SQ, as it is one continuous work of music? You don't have to, but it's an option that seems like it would rank it even higher than you already have.


Thanks for reminding me. I noticed it in the OP, but then I must have forgotten it during all the excitement of thinking about my favorite works! I definitely do love all those movements, so I'll edit my post to reflect that.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Here's my top 10 classical works. I haven't broken them down into little pieces.

1. Bach's WTC.
2. Bach's Leipzig Chorales
3. Bach's Goldberg Variations
4. Bach's Clavier-Ubung III
5. Mozart's Great Mass in C minor
6. Shostakovich Op. 87 Preludes and Fugues
7. Chopin's Preludes, Op. 28
8. Schumann's Davidsbundlertanze
9. Mahler's Sym. 4
10. Shostakovich Sym. 10


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

My list will be kind of strange because I find it too difficult to choose my favorite 50 tracks out of the likely thousands that I've heard. Instead, I will just rank my 50 most-listened-to tracks on Spotify.


Mozart - Symphony No. 40 in G Minor, K. 550: I. Molto allegro
Elgar - Cello Concerto in E Minor, Op.85: I. Adagio - Moderato
Stravinsky - Trois mouvements de Petrouchka: Danse russe
Mahler - Piano Quartet in A minor
Chopin - Nocturne in E flat major, Op. 9, No. 2
Scriabin - Symphony No. 2 in C minor, Op. 29: V. Maestoso
Rimsky-Korsakov - The Tsar's Bride: Overture
Poulenc - Les biches, FP 36: II. Adagietto
Bizet - Symphony No. 1 in C major: II. Adagio
Shostakovich - Symphony No.8 In C Minor, Op.65: 2. Allegretto
Walton - Concerto For Viola & Orchestra: I. Andante Comodo
Beethoven - Piano Sonata No.14 in C Sharp Minor, Op.27 No.2 -"Moonlight": 2. Allegretto
Schumann - Waldscenen. 9 Clavierstücke, Op.82: 7. Vogel als Prophet
Mozart - Piano Sonata No.12 in F, K.332: 2. Adagio
Debussy - 2 Arabesques, L. 66: No. 1 in E Major
Auerbach - 24 Preludes For Violin And Piano, Op.46: 15. Adagio sognando
Mendelssohn - String Quartet No. 6 Op.80 in F minor: I Allegro vivace assai
Dutilleux - Métaboles: I. Incantatoire -
Saint-Saëns - Clarinet Sonata in E-flat major, Op. 167: I. Allegretto
Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 7 in D Major, Op. 10, No. 3: I. Presto
Brahms - Violin Sonata No. 3 in D Minor, Op. 108: III. Un poco presto e con sentimento
Glazunov - String Quintet in A major, Op. 39: III. Andante sostenuto
Strauss - Ein Heldenleben, Op. 40, TrV 190: Der Held
Chabrier - España - Rhapsody for Orchestra
Debussy - Fêtes
Mozart - Concerto for 2 Pianos in E-Flat Major, K. 365: I. Allegro
Ravel - Valses nobles et sentimentales: III. Modéré
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No 3 in C Major, Op. 26: I. Andante - Allegro
Rachmaninoff - Symphony No. 1 in D minor, Op. 13: III. Larghetto
Lutosławski - Concerto For Piano And Orchestra: 1. Dotted Quarter Note = 110 - Quarter Note = 70
Bartók - Concerto for Orchestra, Sz. 116, BB 123: V. Finale - Presto
Bizet - Symphony No. 1 in C Major: I. Allegro vivo
Beethoven - String Quartet No.16 In F Major, Op. 135: 1. Allegretto
Shostakovich - Symphony No. 3 in E-Flat Major, Op. 20 "First of May": I. Allegretto
Glass - Opening
Beethoven - Piano Quartet in E-flat Major, Op.16: II. Andante cantabile
Hindemith - Symphonie "Mathis Der Maler": 1. Engelkonzert
Lyapunov - 12 Etudes d'execution transcendante, Op. 11: No. 2 Dance of the Ghosts
Liszt - Liebeslied (Widmung)
Prokofiev - Symphony No. 5 in B-Flat Major, Op. 100: I. Andante
Prokofiev - Piano Sonata No. 2 in D minor, Op. 14: II. Scherzo. Allegro marcato
Satoh - Bifu
Lutosławski - Partita (for Violin and Orchestra): 1. Allegro giusto
Mendelssohn - Variations on Mendelssohn's Wedding March from A Midsummer Night's Dream, Op. 61
Janáček - In The Mists: 1. Andante
Szymanowski - Mythes Op.30: I. La Fontaine d'Aréthuse
Debussy - 12 Etudes, L.136: 11. Pour les Arpèges composés
Mendelssohn - Song Without Words, Op. 38: VI. Andante con moto
Schoenberg - 5 Orchestral Pieces, Op. 16: No. 3 Farben (Colours)
Hatzis - Coming To


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

I wish I could see a list of a member deprofundis. That one would be really interesting, definitely less romantic epoch compositions.


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Bulldog said:


> Here's my top 10 classical works. I haven't broken them down into little pieces.
> 
> 1. Bach's WTC.
> 2. Bach's Leipzig Chorales
> ...


Okay, looking forward to your "songs/movements" version.


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Here are 50 movements/sections, each of which was an obsession of mine at some point. I limited myself to only one entry per work for variety's sake. I should also mention that each of these movements, while fine on its own, only really becomes great in context of its full piece.

Adams: Grand Pianola Music: I. Part 1A
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur: II. Sri Moonshine
Alwyn: Lyra Angelica: III. Moderato
Atterberg: Symphony No. 3 "West Coast Pictures": III. Summer Night
Bach: Cello Suite No. 6: I. Prelude
Bach: Mass in B minor: Gloria: Gratias agimus tibi
Barber: Adagio for Strings
Bartók: Music for Piano, Strings, and Celesta: III. Adagio
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15: III. Heiliger Dankgesang
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 "Pastoral": I. Allegro ma non troppo
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 "Choral": IV. Presto
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet: III. Andantino - Presto non assai, ma con sentimento
Bruch: Symphony No. 3: I. Andante sostenuto. Allegro molto vivace. Adagio
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8: III. Adagio. Feierlich langsam, doch nicht schleppend
Copland: Appalachian Spring: Simple Gifts
Fauré: Requiem: III. Sanctus
Finzi: Cello Concerto: II. Andante quieto
Finzi: Eclogue for Piano and Strings
Finzi: Romance for Strings
Glass: Einstein on the Beach: Building
Glass: Koyaanisqatsi: The Grid
Grisey: Les espaces acoustiques: III. Partiels
Hahn: À Chloris
Holst: The Planets: IV. Jupiter, the Bringer of Jollity
Ives: Concord Sonata: III. The Alcotts
Lauridsen: O Magnum Mysterium
Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "Titan": I. Langsam. Schleppend
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection": V. Im Tempo des Scherzo
Mahler: Symphony No. 5: V. Rondo
Mahler: Symphony No. 9: I. Andante comodo
Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie: I. Introduction
Moran: Trinity Requiem: IV. Offertory
Mozart: Don Giovanni: Madamina, Il Catalogo
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro: Sull'aria...che soave zeffiretto
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 22: I. Allegro
Mozart: Serenade No. 10 "Gran Partita": III. Adagio
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition: X. The Great Gate of Kiev
Nyman: MGV: 5th Region
Pettersson: Violin Concerto No. 2: a tempo (the last 3ish minutes)
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3: I. Andante. Allegro
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians: II. Section I
Respighi: The Pines of Rome: IV. Pines of the Appian Way
Saariaho: Sept Papillons: II. Leggiere, molto espressivo
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe: I. Im ruhigen Tempo
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie: Auf dem Gipfel (On the Summit)
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps: Sacrificial Dance
Tallis: If Ye Love Me
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 "Pathetique": II. Allegro con grazia
Vasks: String Quartet No. 4: V. Meditation

I can't really think about having to rank them, but perhaps my absolute favorite would be Beethoven's sublime _Heiliger Dankgesang_.


----------



## Marc (Jun 15, 2007)

No list of 50 here... besides, they would all be Bach.



So, I picked only one of JSB, and found 9 more.
Tomorrow this list might be different.

In alphabetical order:

Bach: Aria "Zerfließe mein Herze, in Fluten der Zähren" from the Johannes-Passion BWV 245.
Byrd: "Agnus Dei" from the Mass for 4 voices.
Desprez: "Kyrie" from Missa de Beate Vergine.
Mahler: "Wenn dein Mütterlein tritt zur Tür herein", no. 3 of his _Kindertotenlieder_.
Mozart: Duetto "Crudel! Perchè fin'ora farmi languir così?" from opera _Le Nozze di Figaro_ KV 492.
Poulenc: Salve Regina.
Purcell: "Fairest isle" from _King Arthur_.
Rachmaninov: "Blagosloven yesi, Gospodi" (Znamennïy Chant) from his All-Night Vigil AKA Vespers.
Schubert: "Die Nebensonnen" no. 23 of his song cycle _Winterreise_.
Tchaikovsky: Adagio lamentoso (Finale) of his Symphony no. 6 in B minor.

No non-classical, can't think of any 'Top 10 material' for me.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

"Right Off" Miles Davis, Jack Johnson.

My all time number one.

"Acknowledgement" John Coltrane, A Love Supreme.

My all time number two.


----------



## jenspen (Apr 25, 2015)

I made it hard for myself by trying to pick specific movements or arias (except with Brahms) and to keep the list short and in chronological order. An accurate list would have contained lots more solo keyboard and chamber music, with heavy concentrations around Bach, Mozart, Beethoven, Schubert, Schumann and Debussy (and would have been too much hard work).

I do like a lot of post 1930ish music but, apparently, not enough. Anyway, so far:

Wilbye "Draw on Sweet Night"

Monteverdi "Beatus Vir"

Purcell "Come ye Sons of Art"

Couperin "Quomodo sedet sola civitas..."from Leçons de ténèbres

Handel "Every valley..."

Handel "But who may abide..."

Handel "I know that my redeemer liveth..."

Bach "Schlummert ein" from BWN 82

Bach "Mache dich, mein Herze, rein" St Matthew Passion

Bach "Es ist vollbracht!" St John Passion

Bach "Wann kömmst du, mein Heil? Ich komme, dein Teil. BWV 140

Bach "Wie schön leuchtet der Morgenstern" chorus

Bach "Aus der Tiefen rufe ich, Herr, zu dir" chorus

Bach J. S. Bach Well-Tempered Clavier - Book 2, Prelude and Fugue in F sharp minor 

Haydn String Quartet No. 62, Op. 76 No. 3 "Emperor" (2nd mov) 

Mozart "Dove sono i bei momenti" Marriage of Figaro

Mozart "La ci darem" Don Giovanni

Mozart Piano sonata 23 K488 Second movement

Beethoven Piano Sonata No. 21 in C major ("Waldstein") second and third movements (one movement really)

Schubert Piano sonata in B flat D960 first movement

Schubert Piano trio in E flat second movement

Schubert Unfinished Symphony Second movement

Schubert "Nacht und Träume"

Schubert "Das Lied im Grünen"

Schubert "Im Frühling"

Schubert "Die Götter Griechenlands"

Schumann "In der Fremde" Liederkreis 39

Schumann "Dichterliebe" (it's one work rather than separate songs)

Schumann "Von fremden Ländern und Menschen" from Kinderszenen

Brahms Piano Quartet No. 1 in G minor

Brahms Trio in E flat Major, op. 40 for violin, horn and piano

Brahms Clarinet Quintet 
￼ 
Wolf "Mörike Lieder" - all 53 of them, not a dud in the lot

Strauss (Richard) - "Morgen"

Strauss (Richard) - "Traum durch die Dämmerung"

Debussy La soirée dans Grenade

Debussy Poissons d'or

Fauré "Clair de Lune" (chanson)


----------

